# where can ya buy baby flathead catfish?



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

or can ya?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont know if you can buy baby flatheads. why not get a red tail cat instead? they both will get huge.


----------



## CHOMPER316 (Feb 20, 2004)

go catch one, dip netting


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

yeah go catch one i caught a littla bass he got pretty big. ud be amazed whats out there to catch.


----------

